# Unexpected Error



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

Been getting
*Unexpected Error*
&
*Service Unavailable*

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

Additionally, a 503 Service Unavailable error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

On PC, laptop and handheld, various connections


----------



## Slick (9 Mar 2019)

I got the same message earlier. I just assumed the site was down again.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

Just had "Site Upgrade In Progress, Please Try Lateer".


----------

